# Sony Vegas  Problem mit Formate



## Greg3d (4. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Sony Vegas Pro 8.0, weil ich kann keine Videoformate mit dem Programm öffnen. egal ob avi oder mpg formate.
woran kann das liegen und wie könnte ich das Problem lösen
mfg
greg


----------



## darkframe (5. November 2008)

Hi,

um was für AVIs handelt es sich? Vermutlich wird Dir ein passender Codec fehlen.

Welches Audioformat enthalten die MPGs? Wenn da AC3-Ton drin ist, mag Vegas das gar nicht, da das eigentlich in MPGs nicht vorgesehen ist. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es mit einem Trick trotzdem geht, aber da muss ich erst nochmal zu Hause nachsehen.

Edit:
Ist mir gerade eingefallen: Der Import von MPGs mit AC3-Ton in Vegas geht glaube ich nur dann, wenn auch DVDArchitect 4.x oder 5.0 installiert ist, weil dadurch erst der Decoder installiert wird. Aber ich probiere das nochmal aus.


----------



## Greg3d (5. November 2008)

Werde das mal ausprobieren, aber das komische ist. Bevor ich mein Rechner neu aufgespielt habe sprich neues Betriebssystem hat alles wunerbar hingehauen ohne zuzüglich was zu installieren.
wo bekomme ich den die fehlenden codecs her bzw wie installiere ich die.
Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe
bg


----------



## darkframe (6. November 2008)

Hi,


Greg3d hat gesagt.:


> Bevor ich mein Rechner neu aufgespielt habe sprich neues Betriebssystem hat alles wunerbar hingehauen ohne zuzüglich was zu installieren.


bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du vor der Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems keine Codecs bzw. DirectShow-Filter auf dem Rechner hattest? Oft werden viele Filter z.B. von Playersoftware wie PowerDVD installiert.

Naja, wie dem auch sei... Wichtig wäre es, erst einmal herauszufinden, was für Codecs Du für Deine AVIs brauchst. Von Codec-Packs wie KLite oder CCCP würde ich die Finger lassen. Wenn man Pech hat, vermüllen die nur das System und vernünftig deinstallieren lassen sie sich nur in den seltensten Fällen. Herausfinden,  was Deine AVIs enthalten, kannst Du z.B. mit GSpot. DirectX (genauer DirectShow) sollte auf dem neuesten Stand sein (neueste Version vom 05.11.2008 hier). Video for Windows schadet auch nicht, da das die ursprüngliche Standardschnittstelle für AVIs ist (hmm, ich glaube, das kommt zusammen mit dem Windows MediaPlayer).

Wenn es um AVIs mit XVID-Inhalt geht, kann man versuchen, mit dem FourCC Changer den sogenannten FourCC-Code in z.B. DIVX zu ändern.

Was die MPGs angeht, bringt Vegas zumindest den Encoder schon einmal mit. Der Decoder wird installiert, wenn DVDArchitect installiert wird. Ist zwar irgendwie idiotisch, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Greg3d (13. November 2008)

Hey erstmal ein riesen Danke schön du ihr seid echt klasse and really quick.
aber leider hat sich mein Problem noch nicht in Luft aufgelöst. 
Das Programm"G-Spot"zeigt mir ja das Format des videos an und meint sogar das der codec installiert ist. aber ich kann es nicht mit sony Vegas öffnen was ich aber vorher konnte. 
ich bin hier solangsam am Verzweifeln

aber trotzdem schönen Dank für die Hilfe
bg


----------



## darkframe (14. November 2008)

Hi,


Greg3d hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm"G-Spot"zeigt mir ja das Format des videos an und meint sogar das der codec installiert ist.


und was für ein Format bekommst Du da angezeigt?


----------



## Greg3d (14. November 2008)

mpeg2 aber das komische ist ich kann es mit einem normalen Windows media player abspielen aber nicht in Vegas importieren was aber vorher ging und das selbe Problem hab ich auch mit After Effects?


----------



## darkframe (16. November 2008)

Hi,

hmmmmm, das ist schon merkwürdig. Kannst Du irgendwo mal eine Beispieldatei als Download hinlegen, damit ich mir das mal näher ansehen kann? Ansonsten ist Ferndiagnose doch etwas schwierig. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Probleme mit MPEG2-Dateien.


----------



## APoCx (14. Januar 2009)

also ich weiss, dass man unter vegas 6.0 ein plugin benötigt.   vllt solltest du dich mal auf der sony vegas seite schlaulesen.

es gibt ein plugins für .avi und .mpeg2 ,3 , 4.

diese sind jedoch kostenpflichtig. aber es lohnt sich dennoch.. grade dann, wenn du aufnahmen von deinem camcoder nutzen willst....... ausserdem gibt es einige hilfreche tools. die meisten sind umsonst und du kannst sie ganz einfach über google nachlesen... einfach mal nach "sony vegas tools FREE" suchen.... normalerweise findest du einige seiten, wo eine menge auslistungen und weitere plugins verzeichnit sind.


----------



## bolleberlin (3. August 2009)

ich habe genau das gleiche problem gibt es inzwischen eine lösung ?

nach system neuaufsetzen kann ich keine videos mehr in vegas öffnen. er erkennt auch keine videos über den vegas eigenen explorer

bitte helft mir


----------



## dekain1337 (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,ich ahbe da auch eine frage:
mein sony vegas geht nciht wenn cih es öffne dann öffnet isch das verbugt und hängt,dannn muss ich pc rr machn....


----------



## Cromon (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt liest du gerne bitte mal die Netiquette durch und schreibst dann dein Posting dieser entsprechend nochmals!


----------

